# Gaming Livestream



## DerPhil (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ihr lieben!

Auf diesem Weg wollte ich euch meinen Livestream ein wenig näher bringen. Ich streame regelmäßig meine Singleplayer Games aber auch mmo's. 

Zum größten Teil sind es Rollenspiele und ein paar bekannte nutzen meinen Livestream anstelle ins Kino zu gehen 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch einschalten würdet. Eure Meinung dazu ist mir ebenfalls sehr wichtig. Habt ihr Verbesserungswünsche, Kritik oder auch einfach nur Lob? Postet es hier!

Aktuelle Spiele sind The Witcher 2, Star Wars the Old Republic sowie Skyrim. Alle weiteren Infos finded ihr auch unter dem Stream.

Viel Spaß beim Zuschauen und ich freue mich auf euer Feedback.

Derpiiie

LG Phil

p.s.: Popkorn nicht vergessen


----------

